# Filterplanung



## cpt.nemo (15. Jan. 2010)

Ich plane dieses Jahr einen leistungsstärken Filter für meinen 8000l Teich. Bin mir allerdings noch sehr unschlüssig über die Art des Filters. Ih hab schon viel durchgesesen, aber das sind meisens viel größere Teiche. Welchen Filter ürdet ihr mir raten?. Sollte nich zu teuer sein, evtl. auch Eigenbau. Filter muß gepumpt sein, da ich keinen Bodenablauf habe. Der Teich ist schon lange vorhanden und nachträglich läßt sich da ja nichts machen.
Ein größerer Teich spukt mir auch schon im Kopf rum, aber das muss noch etwas warten.

Ich hoffe auf zahlreiche Tips (ich kann das Frühjahr schon gar nicht mehr erwarten zum loslegen)


----------



## ebo (16. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Filterplanung*

Bei so ner Größe rate ich zu einem Oase Biotec 10.1

Das reicht völlig und gebraucht im Rahmen.
lg
ebo


----------



## maritim (16. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Filterplanung*

hallo,

was steht dir als platz für einen filter zur verfügung.?
wie hoch sind die finanziellen mittel, die du ausgeben möchtest?
was soll der filter an deinem teich bewirken? soll er nur für gute wasserwerte sorgen oder ist auch klares wasser gewünscht?
was ist der genaue besatz an fischen und was ist noch an fischen geplant?
wie sieht es im teich aus....lage, wasserpflanzen, bodengrund.....?
ein klassischer eigenbau wäre zb. pumpe, uvc, siebfilter , regentonne /regentonnen.


----------



## Frankia (16. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Filterplanung*

Hallo Brigitte

ein Oase biotec 10 reicht bei deiner Teichgröße......................zum klären *ohne* Fischbesatz..........

Sobald du aber Fische , vielleicht sogart Koi's einsetzten willst und logischerweise auf füttern mußt, kannst du diesen Filter vergessen.
Ich hatte ihn 2 Jahre im Betrieb und es ärgerte mich jedes Jahr, wenn ich im Frühjahr und über die Sommermonate mehrmals am Tag den Sieb reinigen mußte, da er total verschlammt war und das Wasser nicht mehr vorgeklärt über die Filterschwämme lief...........

Da diese ja dann sehr schnell zugeschlämmt waren erfolgte auch keine Klärung mehr und die Baki's sind unter der Schlachschicht erstickt, also auch keine biologische Klärung mehr.

Was Du auf alle Fälle machen solltest, wenn Du dich für die Anschaffung eines fertigen Filters entscheidest, mindestens 2, besser sogar 4 gute Strömer in die Filterkammern hängen, damit die Bakterien gut mit Sauerstoff versorgt sind und dann auch zuverlässig arbeiten.

Beim Kauf eines Filters von OASE , rate ich dir mindestens zum OASE Sreenmatic,

siehe hier:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xN2iFf6ziW8&feature=related

Durch die Sreenmatic erreichst du zumindest einen verlängerten Reinigungsintervall.

Wie sieht es aus mit Eigenbau-Filter????


----------



## ebo (17. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Filterplanung*

Hallo.
Durch den Screenmatic erreicht man eigentlich nix weil bei entsprechendem Besatz verstopft das Sieb und das Wasser läuft über und somit direkt in den Filter. Allerdings kenne ich nur den manuellen Screenmatic. Heute gibt es ja das Ding welches das Sieb irgendwie automatisch reinigt. Da kann ich aber nix zu sagen. Der ist aber vergleichsweise sehr teuer.

Der Biotec 10.1 reicht bei minimalem Fischbesatz. Und der ist bei der angebenen Teichgröße von 8000 Liter  und angemessenem Fischbesatz ok. Paar Goldfische und andere __ Kleinfische oder max. 2-3 Koi.

Wenn man wirklich was gutes haben möchte würde ich niemals zu Oase tendieren. Im Grunde wird das Wasser da einfach viel zu schnell durch das System gepresst. Insbesondere bei großen Teichen jenseits von 10.000 Litern.

Das einzige was für Oase spricht ist der Platzbedarf. Da sind sie unschlagbar.

lg
ebo


----------



## maritim (17. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Filterplanung*

hallo,

ich persönlich bin auch kein freund von den oaseteilen.    schon alleine aus dem grund, weil die preise total überzogen sind. da gibt es in meinen augen günstigere und viel bessere alternativen.

 bevor wir groß über filter diskutieren, sollte der autor vom fred uns noch paar informationen geben


----------



## Frankia (17. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Filterplanung*

Hallo Ebo,

dann hast Du dir den Video nicht angesehen und ich habe auch nicht von einem einfachen OASE-Filter mit einem Screen-Sieb, sondern, von der *Screenmatic* gesprochen, wo der Sieb automatisch gereinigt wird.................
 wie Du so schön schreibst:

" Allerdings kenne ich nur den manuellen Screenmatic. Heute gibt es ja das Ding welches das Sieb irgendwie automatisch reinigt. Da kann ich aber nix zu sagen"

Ich hatte auch nicht geschrieben wie der preislich liegt, sondern ihn nur als Alternative zum normalen OASE-Filter vorgestellt, der m.E. absoluter Schrott ist.........:

Ich persönlich würde mir keinen der beiden mehr kaufen, aber es gibt immer noch Teichbesitzer, die sich einen "Eigenbau" nicht zutrauen und dann doch, vielleicht auch aus Platzgründen auf ein fertiges System bauen,

Aber wie schon hier geschrieben, sollte der Brigitte sich einmal genauer überlegen, was sie in den Teich einsetzen will, welcher Platz ihr für die Filterung zu Verfügung steht und insbesonder welche finanziellen Mittel sie hat.................


----------



## ebo (17. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Filterplanung*

Hallo.

Wie gesagt für den Preis den der Oase 10.1 gebraucht kostet ist der völlig ok für diese Teichgröße und ein Sieb hat der nicht was sich zusetzen könnte. Oder liege ich da falsch? Ein Bekannter von mir hat den 10.1 und da ist kein Sieb. Er hat in etwa 6 - 7000 Liter und 6 Koi. Der Teich lieg voll in der Sonne und der Aufwand für den Filter hält sich bei ihm in Grenzen. Sagt er.

Und für den Preis kann man sich auch keinen Eigenbau basteln. Also Zeit/Geld. Habe das Teil vor ein paar Wochen bei einem hiesigen Händler für 170 Euro gebraucht gesehen. Eine Inzahlungnahme.

Mit den Filtern sind das halt so Erfahrungen.

Ich hatte bislang 4 Teichumbauten und jedesmal wurde es größer. Bis vor 2 Jahren hatte ich auch Oase, u.a. wegen Platzmangel.

Aber ab bestimmten Teichgrößen schafft Oase das einfach nicht mehr. Zumindest nicht Preis/ Leistung.


Aber das stimmt es sind schon noch Fragen offen.

Zb wenn ein größerer Teich in Planung ist würde ich den Filter jetzt schon als Eigenbau installieren und ggfl. erweiterbar machen.

Was für Fische oder keine?

Pflanzenfilter?
usw.

Lanz ich wollte dir nix deswegen hatte ich doch extra dabei geschrieben das ich den Screenmatic nicht kenne  Und du hast Recht den Link habe ich mir tatsächlich nicht angeschaut 
Der ist aber definitiv viel zu teuer für das was er kann. Ich hatte als letzten Oase den Oase Screenex 12.
Und das war quasi der Vorgänger zum Screenmatic und ich kann dir sagen was das eine Sch***** war. Zu Hoch-zeiten 2x täglich das Sieb gründlich reinigen. Nie wieder. Gute Pumpen haben die ja aber Filter Preis/Leistung.
Nun wieder zum Thema sonst geht die Diskussion in die falsche Richtung.

lg
ebo


----------



## Frankia (17. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Filterplanung*

Hallo Ebo,

dann sind wir ja einer Meinung..............

Ich bin halt für Eigenbau, falls der Platz vorhanden ist, läßt sich nit wenig Geld ein PF basteln und der bringt weit bessere Ergebnisse als der teuere OASE-Filter.....egal wie er heißt........

Ich habe hier einmal vereinfacht meinen PF dargestellt:


----------



## cpt.nemo (17. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Filterplanung*

Hallo an alle,
ich liefere jetzt einfach erstmal ein paar Daten nach.
Ich habe ja schon an anderer Stelle geschrieben welche Säuberungsaktionen letztes Jahr am Teich anstanden. (Viel Schlamm und viele Krebsscheren, die bei den Kois Verletzungen verursacht haben, die ich teilweise nicht mehr in den Griff bekommen habe) Nun ist der Teich frei von Schlodder mit klarer Sicht und guten Wasserwerten. An Fischen sind zu meinem vohandenen Koi noch 2 Kumpels geplant. Das reicht.
Damit die Wasserwerte auch so bleiben und die ganzen Tierarztkosten nicht umsonst waren möchte ich die Filterung verbessern.
Platzprobleme für den Filter habe ich nicht. Kann eigentlich beliebig groß sein.
Preislich ist mir der Oase eigentlich zu teuer. Wenn man dann noch UVC und Pumpe dazurechnet bist du bei 1200 €. Brrrrrrrr
Falls noch jemand eine spezielle Frage hat, nur zu. 
erstmal ganz liebe Grüße


----------



## Frankia (17. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Filterplanung*

Hallo Brigitte

wie willst Du in Zukunft filtern ?
1. Schwerkraft oder
2. gepumpt..........................

die Entscheidung wäre wichtig....................

ich persönlich wäre unbedingt für Schwerkraft und Bodenablauf..........falls bei Dir machbar?


----------



## maritim (18. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Filterplanung*

wenn genügend platz vorhanden ist, dann würde ich einen eigenbau empfehlen.

pumpe im teich, dann die  uvc, danach spaltsieb, 1 eine regentonne mit k1 ruhend und zum schluss 1 regentonne mit k1 als rieselfilter.

die nummer mit den regentonnen kannst du leicht selber bauen und das spaltsieb würde ich kaufen.

eine pumpe mit  10m³ müsste reichen.... durch reibungsverlust und höhenunterschied werden real zwischen 5m³ bis 6m³ am filter ankommen.

mit einem uvc mit 24 watt bist du auf der sicheren seite.

normal müsstest du damit locker unter deinen preislichen vorstellungen bleiben.


----------



## sister_in_act (18. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Filterplanung*

hallo

vor  2 jahren habe ich teich und filter neu gebaut. allerdings habe ich schwerkraftvariante.
in etwa kam ich mit 500 € hin für die filter, die da wären: siebfilter in regentonne und dann zu patronenfilter in IBC
 
ich pumpe das wasser aus einem in der erde versenkten IBC zu den filtern--insofern müßte das system bei dir ebenfalls funktionieren.
das bild ist  beim zusammenbau aufgenommen vor isolierung und kompletter verkleidung.

ich bin sehr zufrieden mit der wasserqualität, fische sind gesund und teich meistens klar.
wobei die einschränkung betreffs  des klaren wassers sich auf zeiten bezieht, in denen extremer blütenstaub oder  staubmassen während der getreideernte in den teich __ fliegen.

gruß ulla


----------



## maritim (18. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Filterplanung*

hallo ulla

du hast schon mal ein stein im brett, weil ich auch eine ulla an meiner seite habe.

wie wird bei dir der teil unter dem siebfilter genutzt?

auch wenn viele sagen, das ein patronenfilter nicht mehr der zeit entspricht, möchte ich meinen patronenfilter auf keinen fall an meinem teich missen.

bei mir kommt als erstes der vliesfilter, dann der patronenfilter und zum schluss der rieselfilter mit k1.


----------



## cpt.nemo (18. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Filterplanung*

Hui,
jetzt fängt mir schon der Kopf an zu qualmen vor lauter Überlegungen. Selberbauen ist glaube ich schon nicht schlecht. Aber ich habe so meine Zweifel, ob ich das hinkriege.
Bei euch klingt das alles so einfach.
Ach ja. Bodenablauf ist leider nicht möglich. Der Teich wurde vor 25 Jahren betoniert. Da kommst du nicht mehr hin. Leider.
Auf jeden Fal Dank ich euch für die reichlichen Beiträge und hoffe noch auf weitere Beispiele (am Besten mit "Bastelanleitung")
Bis dann


----------



## scholzi (19. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Filterplanung*

 Brigitte
hab hier mal ne Linksammlung
Siebfilter:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/22599/?q=siebfilter
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/20794/?q=eigenbau+siebfilter
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/18281/?q=siebfilter
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/6385
IBC-Filter.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/19117/?q=IBC+bilder
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/19641
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/17327/?q=IBC+bilder
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/20488
-
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/17637/?q=regentonnen
Da noch was zu Filtermedien
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/18497
kannst ja mal durchschmökern....:smoki....vielleicht hilfts dir


----------



## cpt.nemo (24. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Filterplanung*

Hallo an alle,
erstmal vielen Dank für die vielen Infos.
Hab auch noch ein bischen im Internet geschmökert. Jetzt habe ich mir überlegt den Filter so zu bauen:
Vier Regentonnen (200 oder 300 Liter) hintereinander. 
Vortex, Bürsten, Japanmatte, __ Hel-x oder den letzten als Rieselfilter.
Platz genug hab ich ja.
Was meint ihr dazu. Oder ist das total blödsinnig. Ich bin ja noch Neuling auf dem Eigenbautrip.
Viele Grüße aus dem kalten Bayern


----------



## Frankia (24. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Filterplanung*



cpt.nemo schrieb:


> Vier Regentonnen (200 oder 300 Liter) hintereinander.
> Vortex, Bürsten, Japanmatte, __ Hel-x oder den letzten als Rieselfilter.
> Platz genug hab ich ja.
> Was meint ihr dazu. Oder ist das total blödsinnig. Ich bin ja noch Neuling auf dem Eigenbautrip.



Hallo Brigittte, 

wirst du die Tonnen mit einem Schlammablasshahn versehen - würde sich anbieten, denn dann kannst du ohne große Mühe einmal kurz spülen und brauchst nicht immer auszuräumen...

....und wie oder wo hattest du dir die Installation der UVC-Lampe gedacht?????

Wenn du in eine Tonne das Hel-X geben willst, dann sollte dies, falls möglich mit viel Luft aus einer entsprechenden Pumpe in Bewegung gehalten werden damit die Bakis ordentlich mit Sauerstoff  versorgt sind und  gut arbeiten............


----------



## maritim (24. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Filterplanung*

hallo,

verzichte auf den vortex und den bürstenfilter.
der reinigungsaufwand  ist enorm und der schmodder geht ständig in lösung und ist  dadurch dünger für die lieben algen..... die algenplage ist somit vorprogrammiert
1 bis 2 mal pro woche bist du von oben bis unten eingesaut, wenn du die bürsten reinigst.
von dem zeitaufwand wollen wir an der stell überhaupt nicht sprechen.
fürs gleiche geld bekommst du einen siebfilter oder spaltsieb.

mein vorschlag an dich.

erst ein spaltsieb oder siebfilter, dann eine tonne als patronenfilter oder helix ruhend und zum schluss eine tonne als rieselfilter.

so hast du nur zwei regentonnen am teich und das spaltsieb/ siebfilter zieht dir sofort den schmodder raus.

meiner meinung nach hast du dann einen filter mit genügend reserven, der auch funktioniert.


----------



## Frankia (24. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Filterplanung*



maritim schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> verzichte auf den vortex und den bürstenfilter.
> der reinigungsaufwand  ist enorm und der schmodder geht ständig in lösung und ist  dadurch dünger für die lieben algen..... die algenplage ist somit vorprogrammiert
> ...



Hallo "Maritim"

oder hast du auch einen richtigen Namen...................

ich gebe dir grundsätzlich Recht, wenn du den Einsatz von Bürsten wegen des hohen Reinigungsaufwandes in Frage stellst, aber es ist halt eine preiswerte Alternative zur Vorfilterung...............

Natürlich ist das Spaltsieb eine bessesre Alternative, es kommt darauf an, was Brigitte investieren will.............

Auch wenn man sich so etwas selbst baut ist der Kostenanteil nicht zu unterschätzen....

hier mal ein Link zum Eigenbau:

http://www.koi-union.com/forum/thread-252.html?/?q=bogensieb

Und was das __ Hel-X betrifft    -     immer belüften, wobei du gleichzeitig erreichst, dass sich abgestorbenen Schmutzteile von dem Element lösen und auf den Boden fallen, vorausgesestzt, du hast am Boden in eienr Höhe von ca.10 cm ein grobes Sieb eingelegt und in der Tonne einen Ablasshahn........


----------



## Christine (24. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Filterplanung*



Lanz-Bulldog schrieb:


> Hallo "Maritim"
> 
> oder hast du auch einen richtigen Namen...................




Hallo Reinhold,

 hat er - wenn Du den Beitrag genau anschaust, ist er unterschrieben mit 


> es grüßt der ewige anfänger peter


----------



## Frankia (24. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Filterplanung*

Danke Christine,

habe zwar die Signatur gesehen, aber den "Peter" glatt übersehen...............

Danke für den Hinweis..............


----------



## maritim (24. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Filterplanung*

hallo reinhold,

ich hatte britta so verstanden, das sie eine regentonne als vortex und eine regentonne als bürstenfilter nehmen wollte.
wenn ich die kosten für, verrohrung , schieber, bürsten ,regentonnen usw zusammen rechne, dann kann britta einen neuen siebfilter, spaltfilter kaufen. außerdem gibt es die dinger auch gebraucht, dann kommt sie sogar noch günstiger weg.


in meine augen ist ein rieselfilter das effektivste was es gibt und benötigt keine technik.
der rieselfilter ist jedem filter wo das k1 bewegt/ belüftet wird weit überlegen.
ob man vor dem rieselfliter k1 ruhend oder einen patronenfilter macht ist eine glaubensfrage


----------



## Frankia (24. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Filterplanung*

hallo Peter

ich glaube Brigitte sollte hier wirklich einmal ihre Preisvorstellungen äußern, damit man 
eventl. ein vernünftiges und preiswerters System zusammenstellen kann........

Ich selbst verwende weder Bürsten noch Spaltsieb, sondern habe für den Vortex eine Sifi-Patrone (Eigenbau), mit der ich sehr zufrieden bin...............

Um die verschiedenen Tonnen effizient zu verbinden, wirst du nicht im Schieber und Flansche und sonstige Verrohrungen herumkommen, alles andere ist zu sehr improvisiert und erfordert im Nachhinein einen großen Arbeitsaufwand........


----------



## cpt.nemo (24. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Filterplanung*

Halt, halt nicht so schnell, ich komm ja gar nicht mehr mit.
Also erstmal natürlich danke für die vielen Anregungen. Mir kreiselts sschon im Kopf. Ich komm mir uch schon total gefiltert vor.:smoki
So konkrete Preisvorstellungen habe ich mir noch gar nicht gemacht. Erst mal die Möglichkeiten ausloten. Natürlich soll mein Eigenbau auch Hand und Fuß haben und nicht wie so ein provisorisches Wischiwaschi ausschauen.Ist doch selbstredend. Ich hab ja auch noch meinen handwerklich perfekten Vater an meiner Seite. Der macht im Haus einschliesslich Strom und Heizung auch alles selber. Da werden wir das auch hinbekommen.

Also ih hab das so verstanden: Einen Siebfilter als Vorfilter, und dann? Nur noch einen Rieselfilter oder besser noch einen dazwischen?
 Ach ja, die UVC natürlich vor dem Filter.

Sonst noch was?

Puuh


----------



## Frankia (24. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Filterplanung*

Hallo Brigitte

wir wollen Deine Gedanken nur auf Trab halten..........

Also wenn Du dich für den Spaltsieb (Siebfilter) als Vorfilter entschieden hast, dann würde ich
als 2. Filterkammer eine Patronenfilter bauen, das ist kein großer Aufwand und einen IBC bekommst du immer............

Die Patronenfilter sind hier schon einmal vorgestellt........

.........und wenn du dann als 3 Kammer einen Rieselfilter  einplanst, hast du eigentlich eine optimale mechanische und biologischeFilterung...........


----------



## maritim (24. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Filterplanung*

hallo reinhold,

wenn man einen rieselfilter mit ca. 150 l hat, dann ist das schon eine granate.
meinst du, das vor den rieselfilter so großer ibc patronenfilter sein muss?

aus dem bauch würde ich sagen, das 8 meter patronen in einer regentonne dicke langen müssten.


----------



## cpt.nemo (25. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Filterplanung*

So,
das klingt ja alles schon recht vielversprechend. Jetzt muss ich mal in die Planung gehen. 
Bei dem Siebfilter bin ich mir noch nicht ganz klar, ob ich den selber baue. Klingt kompliziert.

Aber in meinem Kopf enstehen schon einige Entwürfe. Es juckt mich schon in den Fingern.
So nach dem Motto: auf in den Baumarkt.
Ihr seht schon, ich bin voll infiziert
Für weitere Tips bin ich natürlich immer dankbar.
Bis dann


----------



## Silberorfe (6. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Filterplanung*



> Sobald du aber Fische , vielleicht sogart Koi's einsetzten willst und logischerweise auf füttern mußt, kannst du diesen Filter vergessen.
> Ich hatte ihn 2 Jahre im Betrieb und es ärgerte mich jedes Jahr, wenn ich im Frühjahr und über die Sommermonate mehrmals am Tag den Sieb reinigen mußte, da er total verschlammt war und das Wasser nicht mehr vorgeklärt über die Filterschwämme lief........
> 
> Da diese ja dann sehr schnell zugeschlämmt waren erfolgte auch keine Klärung mehr und die Baki's sind unter der Schlachschicht erstickt, also auch keine biologische Klärung mehr.



Hallo Reinhold,
ich fühlte mich seinerzeit beim Kauf dieses Filters eigentlich gut beraten, habe aber die gleichen Erfahrungen gemacht (und viele, viele Andere wahrscheinlich auch). Gerade in den ersten Monaten kann ich den Filter fast täglich reinigen (Schlamm).
Nun will ich den Filter nicht einfach wegschmeissen, war ja auch nicht gerade billig, und suche nach einer Möglickeit, einen Vorfilter für Grobpartikel, Schlamm etc. einzubauen. 
Das Problem ist der Platzbedarf: der Biotec 10.1 steht in einem kleinen Hüttenanbau, dort ist auch mein Brunnen gebohrt und dort steht meine Grundwasserpumpeso. Der Raum ist eigentlich voll. Sicherlich könnte ich noch was umstellen. Eigenbau ist möglich, ich bin handwerklich nicht unbeschlagen. Das Ganze soll natürlich finanziell auch im Rahmen bleiben.............. MIt den Filmchen, die fertige Vorfilter zeigen, kann ich eigentlich nicht viel anfangen, eine vernünftige Bauanleitung wäre schon klasse.

Gruß vom Niederrhein,

Helmut


----------



## herten04 (6. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Filterplanung*



maritim schrieb:


> hallo reinhold,
> wenn man einen rieselfilter mit ca. 150 l hat, dann ist das schon eine granate.
> meinst du, das vor den rieselfilter so großer ibc patronenfilter sein muss?
> aus dem bauch würde ich sagen, das 8 meter patronen in einer regentonne dicke langen müssten.



Hallo Peter.
Die 8 Meter wären in diesem Fall das Minimum.Man rechnet pro 1000 Liter 1m Patrone,egal was für ein Vorfilter davor ist,also lieber etwas mehr nehmen.Ein Filter kann nie groß genug sein.
Mehr Patronen=gleich mehr Bakterien=bessere Wasserwerte.
Irrtümlich kommt manchmal die Meinung auf der Patronenfilter steht für klares Wasser,er ist aber *hauptsächlich* zur Anreicherung von Bakterien gedacht die sich in den Patronen festsetzen und so die Schadstoffe zu Leibe rücken.(z.b.Nitrit)
Das er Schwebestoffe filtert ist ein zusätzlicher Effekt.


----------



## Frankia (8. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Filterplanung*

Hallo Helmut,

dass du den Filter nicht einfach wegschmeisen willst, kann ich schon verstehen, aber ich sehe wenig Möglichkeiten, das System sinnvoll zu ergänzen...............

Ich gehe davon aus, dass dein __ Filtersystem gepumpt und die UVC *vor* dem Einlauf in die Filterkammer installiert ist?????

Es gäbe eine Möglichkeit, dass du eine zusätzliche Filterkammer ( -tonne)  mit Bürsten vor den Biotec setzt. Dabei hättest du schon einmal den  gröbsten Schmutz in der Bürstenkammer. 
Allerdings müsstest du eine 2. Pumpe anschließen, die dir das Wasser aus dem "Vortex" über die UVC in den Biotec pumpt...........

.........nur den Vorfilter höher setzten und dann das Wasser mit Schwerkraft in den Biotec laufen lassen funktioniert nicht, denn das Wasser muß mit *Druck* über die UVC und ansschließend in den Biotec gepumpt werden..................

Also müßtest du dir zumindest eine 2. Pumpe zulegen.....


Noch besser wäre es, die UVC am Biotec abzubauen und diese an die Tonne mit den Bürsten anzuflanschen, was mit etwas Bastelarbeit verbunden ist. Somit ersparst du dir aber die 2. Pumpe.............. 


für den Bau eines Vorfilters benötigtst du lediglich eine entsprechend große Regentonne und setzt dort die Bürsten ein. Der Tonne verpaßt du am Boden einen Ablauf, falls nicht schon vorhanden.
Der Wasserkreislauf würden dann vom Teich über die Pumpe - über UVC - über Vortex über Biotec - und wieder zurück stattfinden.


----------



## sister_in_act (9. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Filterplanung*

hallo peter



> du hast schon mal ein stein im brett, weil ich auch eine ulla an meiner seite habe.



 dann schönen gruß an meine namensvetterin



> wie wird bei dir der teil unter dem siebfilter genutzt?



bodenablauf und skimmer gehen  erst in einen IBC
 

wenn da großes mengen blätter fallen geh ich da täglich 1x mit dem kescher durch.im sieb kommt nur der feinkram* an.
dem sieb vorgeschaltet ist ein UV, den ich aber kaum nutze.unterhalb des siebs gehts direkt in den Pf

gruß ulla


----------

